# Analyzing: Evan Turner



## RollWithEm

This is my fourth in-depth player analysis blog post. Please let me know what you think.

http://nothingbutbrunet.net/2013/12/22/evan-turner/

Here are a few excerpts:



> Even with all the rightful praise he’s gotten for his slashing and finishing this season, Turner still struggles with sloppy ballhandling on drives at times. I notice that he has a natural tendency to dribble the ball a little too high and a little too far out in front of his body for him to maintain consistent control. He’s getting to the basket despite his ball-handling rather than because of it right now. He also has a bad habit of passing weakly with one hand off of a thigh-high dribble and of telegraphing those passes sometimes.





> He keeps his guard hand perched all the way on top the basketball – leaving himself a tiny release window to squeeze his shot through. This leads to a low trajectory, line drive delivery. That type of shot requires pinpoint accuracy to be successful. He will have to change one of two things to make his jump shot more sustainable in this league. He will either have to get that left hand off the ball earlier or move it down onto the the side of the basketball throughout his motion. Either change would require him to tuck his elbow in tighter to his body so that his guard hand placement wasn’t necessary for control. Until he gets in the gym and works on one of those two options, I believe his shot will remain inconsistent.





> He’s often tasked in this system with middling between two weakside players after a pick-and-roll gets blitzed on the strongside or after a post player gets double-teamed or a ball-handler gets contained by a sagging player. Philadelphia’s philosophy in these situations seems to be to shut down the primary action of the play and then to rotate to the next action and to communicate with teammates about any resulting actions. Turner seems to have a difficult time with the communication part of that strategy.


Feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## Basel

@RollWithEm, I honestly just now saw this. I'll read it later and respond. I wish you got more responses for the work you put it on these.


----------



## Luke

Am just now seeing this. Good write up.


----------



## RollWithEm

Luke said:


> Am just now seeing this. Good write up.


Thanks. I wish I had the time in my life this season that I thought I would have to keep up with this. These articles are massive time sucks. I just can't get it done right now.


----------



## Luke

RollWithEm said:


> Thanks. I wish I had the time in my life this season that I thought I would have to keep up with this. These articles are massive time sucks. I just can't get it done right now.


Understandable, it seems like you put a hell of a lot of work into each one of these. They're all very well done.


----------



## Jamel Irief

RollWithEm said:


> This is my fourth in-depth player analysis blog post. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> http://nothingbutbrunet.net/2013/12/22/evan-turner/
> 
> Here are a few excerpts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback is much appreciated.


Server doesn't exist.


----------



## RollWithEm

Jamel Irief said:


> Server doesn't exist.


I had to take the site down. Turns out I got a bunch of new responsibility IRL. I couldn't put as much work into as I had originally hoped.


----------

